# well look who showed up in my TB tank?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I was watching my new TBs in the tank, and all of a sudden there's a little baby CRS sitting on some moss right next to my mosura baby.

Seems this little one is an escape artist from the breeder box  I also took another look in there and this is what I found too...a hino baby
(sorry about the fuzzy pic but you can see the marking is hino on this one) I know there are 2 goldens in there too.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ive caught another baby escapee into my main tank from the breeder box!
This one has me stumped....its a CBS!









Now I only had one male CRS in this tank, and the mamma is a golden, so Im trying to figure out how I have a baby CBS. Any theories?

Other males are crystal white bee, blue bolt, black king kong 2 bar.
I removed the male CRS over 2 weeks ago, and no one else was pregnant other than the Golden and my Blue Bolt (who's not had hers yet)


----------

